# feeding chicken...



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i was wondering if feeding my RBPs chicken as there primary food source good or bad... they love chicken... even if they're full, they'll still eat it the next day... unlike beefheart.. so is it good?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i cant imagine it being bad as long as u trim the fat off


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

just make sure the chicken has no added chemicals etc.... and make sure their diet is varied :smile:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

i heard it is also ok as long as you cut the fat off


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

what chicken part would be the best to buy...

i currently buy chicken legs because it's like 58 cents a pound, there are other cheaper ones that run for about 28 cents, but they have way too much fat.. so yea..... i can get like 9 legs for 1.25 (2lbs) and it could last me approximatly a month... not bad, not bad at all comparing to buying feeders...

SNOW, how would u know if there were chemicals added?


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Chicken's cool, just make sure its uncooked and theres no fat!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The diet must be varied...chicken is good but i recommend to try with different kinds of food: shrimp, beefheart, fish, feeders...for healthier Ps.!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

clean the fat ..and nice treat for them...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chicken legs are good for your Ps. They devour it instantly!! Best are always the meaty parts, but always wash out, take off fat and never feed the skin!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

feed them the breast (white meat) it contains the least amount of fat in a chicken. as for the record my Ps hate chicken and beefheart. they just like fish. i feed them smelt now.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah mine like Krill and cubed B/heart
Have gone right off bloodworm and cockles


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i feed mine chicken breat and they tear it up. i dont give it to them very often because its kind of messy.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

my biggest concern about feeding yer Ps chicken is salmonella. But again, they eat rotten meat in the wild so prolly they're immune to it.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

My P's love chicken. I prefer to feed them chicken then beef due to the lower fat content. Even when it comes to heart, I prefer to feed chicken heart as opposed to beef heart.

~Dj


----------

